# Angular Anzeigen von x Boxen die in Array gespeichert werden



## BodyLAB (20. Okt 2022)

Guten Tag zusammen,

habe eine Frage zu Angular und vielleicht habe ich Glück und jemand von euch kann mir weiter helfen  
Es werden Name und Image Pfad in einem Service gespeichert (in Arrays / String[]). Als nächstes habe ich einen Folgen Link, in diesem pushe ich den Namen und den Image Pfad in die Arrays name und images in meinem Service.
Mein Problem ist, das ich nur sehr gerne 4 Namen und Bilder anzeigen möchte nicht mehr doch eben auch weniger. Wenn jemand 0 Freunde hat und klickt auf Folgen soll dort der erste Freund erscheinen und so weiter  

Das ganze läuft auch so nur gefällt es mir nicht und weiß nicht wie man es besser lösen könnte! In Java hätte ich es ehrlich gesagt genauso "doof" gelöst :-(

```
<ng-container *ngIf="fs.name.length < 4; else elseBlock">
        <div class="friend" *ngFor="let name of fs.name; let i = index">
            <img src="{{ fs.images[i] }}" alt="bild">
            {{ name }}
        </div>
     </ng-container>

    <ng-template #elseBlock>
        <div class="friend" *ngFor="let i of [0,1,2,3]">
            <img src="{{ fs.images[i] }}" alt="bild">
            {{ fs.name[i] }}
        </div>
    </ng-template>
```

Es wird abgefragt wie viele Einträge das Array name hat. Sind weniger als 4 String vorhanden läuft der Code durch die for-Schleife sobald 4 Einträge vorhanden sind läuft das Programm eben nur noch von 0-3 = 4 Einträge. 

Was mich auch wundert ist das die ngFor Schleife nicht immer wieder bei Index 0 anfängt zu laufen oder tut sie das schon nur bei mir derzeit nicht weil ich keine andere Seiten habe auf die ich wechseln kann? Vielleicht merkt sich die Schleife aber auch den Index wo sie als letztes war? Keine Ahnung 

Kennt sich jemand damit etwas aus und kann mir weiterhelfen?


----------

